# nice ballooner $350



## spoker (Oct 10, 2022)

market kinda dead in mn,sent a message for this bike,been in facebook for 19 hrs,$350


----------



## falconer (Oct 10, 2022)

Nice! So did you get it or can i go? I would drive far to get that for 350!!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 10, 2022)

Coool. Can't recall is reflective tank decals are factory or not and if so what years? Anyone know?


----------



## spoker (Oct 10, 2022)

she has it listed as pending as soon as i asked if i could come and get it


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Oct 10, 2022)

Not sure if that rack started in 48 on those models or if my lower end model just had a tank upgrade, but my maroon 48 has that 9 hole rack. I think that color seat started in 50....and something rattling in the recesses of my brain says 53 is when reflective Schwinn tank decals stopped, I may be wrong.


----------



## spoker (Oct 10, 2022)

shr responded 2 me,if it doesnt wotk out om in,its been listed for 22 hrs,someone has tied it up,and prolly offer less money,old flippr trik,hope whoever ried it up loses it cause im next in line,if its been tied up for 22hrs,wa shall see how the story plays out


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Oct 10, 2022)

I'd pony up an extra $50 and tell her first come, first served if she is available.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> I'd pony up an extra $50 and tell her first come, first served if she is available.



...or she can stick to her word.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Oct 10, 2022)

People don't keep their word anymore....I've been jumped ahead in line so many times now, it's ridiculous. If you don't go asap, it's gone.
Sorry, yes I'm still bitter. Lol


----------



## Drosentreter (Oct 10, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> People don't keep their word anymore....I've been jumped ahead in line so many times now, it's ridiculous. If you don't go asap, it's gone.
> Sorry, yes I'm still bitter. Lol



Just because you’ve gotten screwed doesn’t mean you should screw others. IMO


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 10, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> Just because you’ve gotten screwed doesn’t mean you should screw others. IMO



I would think it's the seller that would be screwing a buyer, not a buyer screwing a buyer.


----------



## Drosentreter (Oct 10, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I would think it's the seller that would be screwing a buyer, not a buyer screwing a buyer.



By trying to cutoff another buyer by offering more money both the buyer and the seller would be screwing the original buyer.


----------



## Drosentreter (Oct 10, 2022)

Doesn’t much matter anyways.


----------



## spoker (Oct 11, 2022)

after 1 day she listed it as sold,didnt smell right,no comunication


----------



## Thee (Oct 11, 2022)

If it’s to good to be true it probably is, tank go’s for $300 +


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Oct 20, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Coool. Can't recall is reflective tank decals are factory or not and if so what years? Anyone know?



There was a short thread on this topic a while back. Some good reference pics and such. I myself have a 49’ Schwinn “deluxe hornet” (I guess) but it’s almost this exact bike with an original springer and a green reflective tank decal.


----------

